# BOWENS LIQUIDATION RIP



## FotosbyMike (Jul 15, 2017)

https://petapixel.com/2017/07/15/rip-bowens-liquidated-report-says/


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 15, 2017)

Once you hear investment firm, you know the outcome!  Don't be surprised if you see some cheap Chinese made flash and mono lights coming out with Bowens name on it though.  And cheap accessories with Bowens on them!  The name is worth money to the investment firm.  And they don't have to make a single product!


----------



## Overread (Jul 16, 2017)

Sounds like something in management went seriously wrong after they changed hands considering the profits mentioned pre-2016; plus I wouldn't have thought the lighting market to have undergone the same dramatic shifts that the DSLR market is currently going through - since lighting at their level was always going to be the serious market end rather than the hobbyist end (more or less). 

A shame to lose a serious contender and now that news is out I bet their gear is going to jump up in new and secondhand price as people rush around to complete their studio setups. Thankfully I'm not invested into their system, but I feel sorry for those who are who wanted to continue using their system of lights.


----------



## fmw (Jul 16, 2017)

Overread said:


> Sounds like something in management went seriously wrong after they changed hands considering the profits mentioned pre-2016; plus I wouldn't have thought the lighting market to have undergone the same dramatic shifts that the DSLR market is currently going through - since lighting at their level was always going to be the serious market end rather than the hobbyist end (more or less).
> 
> A shame to lose a serious contender and now that news is out I bet their gear is going to jump up in new and secondhand price as people rush around to complete their studio setups. Thankfully I'm not invested into their system, but I feel sorry for those who are who wanted to continue using their system of lights.



Sorry to hear it.  I've had my Bowens monolights for 25 years.  Fine products.  I still have one new replacement flash tube left.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2017)

Their mount, the "Bowens mount" has become almost a generic, used by many China and Taiwan flash manufacturers for monolights to be sold under many names. I expect the *Bowens mount* design is the thing the investment company wants to have control over.


----------

